# Nikon DF Review



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought you guys might like to see this Nikon Df review
first comment kind of nails it for many folks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Cool . . It looks like the F1 I still have! !


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

or for a more tongue in cheek review:


----------

